# What Is Your Dream PC?



## SuperShermanTanker (Jan 26, 2017)

So if you could imagine a dream PC that if you worked hard enough and were patient you could eventually obtain what would it be. For those who don't build PCs you could just post one you find online like the Mac Pro or a high end Dell XPS or Alienware desktop or laptop that would be your dream PC. And for the ones who know how to build PCs what would the part list be. Now I don't want to go super crazy like super computer google crazy make it something that you can have at home sitting on top or next to your desk.

Here is my dream PC:
PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rgc7yf
Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rgc7yf/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Xeon E5-2687W V3 3.1GHz 10-Core Processor  ($2064.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
CPU: Intel Xeon E5-2687W V3 3.1GHz 10-Core Processor  ($2064.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler  ($85.49 @ OutletPC) 
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler  ($85.49 @ OutletPC) 
Motherboard: Supermicro MBD-X10DAL-I-O ATX Dual-CPU LGA2011-3 Motherboard  ($301.98 @ Newegg) 
Memory: Crucial 32GB (2 x 16GB) Registered DDR4-2133 Memory  ($262.98 @ Directron) 
Memory: Crucial 32GB (2 x 16GB) Registered DDR4-2133 Memory  ($262.98 @ Directron) 
Storage: Plextor M8Pe 256GB PCI-E Solid State Drive  ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($315.00 @ Jet) 
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($145.98 @ NCIX US) 
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($145.98 @ NCIX US) 
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($145.98 @ NCIX US) 
Storage: Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($145.98 @ NCIX US) 
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Xtreme Gaming Video Card  ($744.72 @ Newegg Marketplace) 
Case: Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV ATX Mid Tower Case  ($169.99 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: SeaSonic 1050W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($176.81 @ Jet) 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit  ($129.95 @ B&H) 
Monitor: Asus VN248H-P 23.8" 1920x1080 Monitor  ($154.99 @ Newegg) 
Monitor: Asus VN248H-P 23.8" 1920x1080 Monitor  ($154.99 @ Newegg) 
Monitor: Acer B286HK ymjdpprz 28.0" 3840x2160 60Hz Monitor  ($384.99 @ Jet) 
Keyboard: Corsair STRAFE RGB Wired Gaming Keyboard  ($129.99 @ Newegg) 
Mouse: ROCCAT Kone XTD Wired Laser Mouse  ($64.95 @ Jet) 
Total: $8319.19
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-01-26 00:26 EST-0500

If I had to choose a prebuilt one here it is: XPS 8910 Desktop Special Edition - Intel i7 Quad Core Processor | Dell
And for a laptop (I have a bit of a sweet spot for small tiny little gaming laptops): Alienware 13 Inch Gaming Laptop with 7th Gen Quad Core | Dell

PS I do have a Alienware 13 laptop already but it's a older model that I bought used in pretty much new condition and the GPU in it is a bit weak for 2016 standards being a Nvida 860m and it's pretty much as fast as a Nvidia 650ti


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 26, 2017)

64MB RAM, 8MB video card, Pentium II 266 MHz, 650MB HDD, 250w PSU.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 27, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> You haven't owned many PCs


Sounds like you've only owned crap PCs or don't know how to troubleshoot.
I've had one rig for nearly five years now and nearly all my issues have come from my shitty internet connection rather than hardware/firmware. Just upgraded my video card and I should be good for another four at least.

Consoles are nice for stability and uniformity though, even at the expense of top end performance.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 27, 2017)

A compact 9-inch ultrabook or hybrid laptop with 3+ gigs of RAM (and a couple of free slots for future) is perfect for me. I use PC mainly to create content, operate thingies on my workplace and surf web, rather than play games (going to buy a console for that), so an overpowered PC is a needless luxury to me, but I would kill for truly portable, yet relatively "up-to-date" enough device - like with smartphones, you can hardly find anything less than 10-inch that's not obsolete, and modern laptops for the most part are needlessly oversized.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 27, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> My dream PC is a console I force everyone in the world to use, forever, as the final solution to buggy operation. It would cost infinite money, or at least world domination.


(Good luck editing documents or making productive stuff on consoles though)


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd say my current rig is enough for now, but I'd probably swap out the mobo and cpu for higher spec ones, as they're getting old now.
They still work fine (aside from two dead sata ports) but lacking in grunt compared to the rest of the system.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 27, 2017)

32GB DDR4 RAM
Multiple PCI-E memory storage devices
2 GTX 1070 SLI
i7 6800k


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 27, 2017)

When I heard about the Alienware Area-51 coming out, I knew I wanted a maxed out one.







Set aside a ton of money for it, and after a while I got:

32GB Quad Channel DDR4, 2133MHz

Dual 24GB GDDR5 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX Titan Z SLI(TM)

512GB SSD 6Gb/s Main 

4TB 6kRPM SATA 6Gb/s 

Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 @ 5GHz + Bluetooth

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5960X (8-cores, 20MB Cache, Overclocked up to 4.0 GHz w/ Turbo Boost)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2017)

Something that doesn't sound like a leafblower.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 27, 2017)

pyra-handheld.com: The Pyra that.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 27, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> pyra-handheld.com: The Pyra that.



After googling it....uhhh, kinda skeptical.  Looks like it's been in development hell for quite a while, and I can't even figure what its advantages would be if fully functional.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 27, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> After googling it....uhhh, kinda skeptical.  Looks like it's been in development hell for quite a while, and I can't even figure what its advantages would be if fully functional.


I have an open pandora (the precessor to that) and it actually is an amazing little game emulator and writing machine. I did almost all of my classwork on it. The pyra would be able to go a step further where id be able to make my cintiq portable with it. (also fyeah linux)


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 27, 2017)

> I nearly bought a Pandora. It seemed the "Pocket computer of the future" I had always envisioned. Somehow I ended up with two tablets. Touch-interface is useless for anything other than video entertainment. Still glad I didn't get the Pandora though, it ended up years behind what it should have been for twice the price. The development blog was like reading the world's slowest trainwreck. Looking into the Pyra doesn't seem much better. Shame.


Sorry. I thought this thread was about what type of rig you like. Not what rig was the best.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 28, 2017)

I just want a desktop with a decent gpu that runs only free software, with libreboot, cpu backdoors removed, and a good vpn.

Oh, hello there NSA! Good for you, reading furry forums.


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 10, 2017)

Anything better than the crap I have.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

My dream doesn't involve PC but rather a machine that dont have nothin to do with phones tablets touch screens pads or computers. 
I want them robots


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 14, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> pyra-handheld.com: The Pyra that.


A co-worker bought one of these and swears it's the sweetest pocket PC he's ever owned. He bought it for mobile classic emulation and work but it's capable of more than that. Why buy a Nintendo Switch when you can already play Skyrim on-the-go _with mods_?


----------



## Lashzara (Feb 14, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> A co-worker bought one of these and swears it's the sweetest pocket PC he's ever owned. He bought it for mobile classic emulation and work but it's capable of more than that. Why buy a Nintendo Switch when you can already play Skyrim on-the-go _with mods_?


It's only issue is is windows 10. And I'm sure they got that nice and locked down.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 14, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> It's only issue is is windows 10. And I'm sure they got that nice and locked down.


There's a Linux variation too. it's obviously cheaper but it's also not as gaming capable.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

Almost anything, compared to what I have now!

But ideally, something I wouldn't have to replace for a very long time: one nagging thing about computers is how rapidly they become obsolete, such that I always have to shell out more money for a newer one.


----------

